# [ToH] Necromancer made a funny.



## Mouseferatu (Nov 17, 2002)

Ahem.

Page 234 of the Tome of Horrors, discussing the Slaad Lord of Entropy.



> Hushed whispers among the slaadi say this is in fact a guise and not his true form. It is believed that his true form is that of a 15-foot tall black _salad_.




(Emphasis mine.)

Suddenly, I'm a lot less afraid of this guy than I otherwise would have been.  

(Just for the record, I'm only poking fun 'cuz I like them.  The book really is absolutely fantastic.)


----------



## Suldulin (Nov 17, 2002)

well the slaads are completetly chaotic so. . .


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 17, 2002)

ewww a black salad, someone stored that for toooo long!


----------



## DWARF (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey, I'd still be afraid of a 15-foot tall black salad.

Think of the salad dressing attack!


----------



## Jeph (Nov 17, 2002)

Paragon Primal Half-Fiend Half-Dragon Half-Tarrasque Psuedonatural Lettuce Elemental?


----------



## durath (Nov 18, 2002)

*all types of slaad*

Don't forget the fruit slaad, pasta slaad, ceasar slaad etc. The list goes on and on.


----------



## Grazzt (Nov 18, 2002)

Man- I will never live that one down. 

Look for the above mentioned _salads_ in Tome 2.


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2002)

I await the salad web enhancement with bated breath. green and red salads.. only you can make it work Scott!


----------



## jezter6 (Nov 18, 2002)

Hopefully the web enhancement will be just as high quality as the enhancement for Orc and Pie.

Beware when they start naming croutons as range weapons (1d4-1 :: hey, they may be crunchy, but they're weak).


----------



## Jeph (Nov 18, 2002)

I wanna see stats for the Death Salad!


----------



## Terraism (Nov 18, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *I wanna see stats for the Death Salad! *



It's a Caesar, I'll tell you that.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Nov 18, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *Look for the above mentioned salads in Tome 2.  *




Should we be expecting that at the beginning of April Scott?


----------



## Grazzt (Nov 18, 2002)

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Should we be expecting that at the beginning of April Scott?  *




That is not a bad idea.


----------



## Tjaden (Nov 18, 2002)

That's funny because my friend and I have always called them "salads." Not sure why, it just seemed so much funnier that way, but I guess now that they ARE called salads, its not as funny...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 18, 2002)

Tjaden said:
			
		

> *That's funny because my friend and I have always called them "salads." Not sure why, it just seemed so much funnier that way, but I guess now that they ARE called salads, its not as funny...  *




Scotts is pretty devious.  Perhaps he "accidently" did that to have people stop calling them salads?


----------



## Danzilla (Nov 18, 2002)

I've always said that the reason there weren't yellow Slaad was because they were afraid we'd call them egg salads....makes a combat involving them and flanking kinda like an egg salad sandwich...

DanZilla


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 18, 2002)

I can't believe that there has been no mention of that dread undersea terror - the tuna slaad!

   Granted, they do tend to muddy their bloodlines by mating with crab slaads, thus producing the crossbreed abomination....the seafood slaad!


----------



## Tsyr (Nov 18, 2002)

Aeolius said:
			
		

> *I can't believe that there has been no mention of that dread undersea terror - the tuna slaad!
> 
> Granted, they do tend to muddy their bloodlines by mating with crab slaads, thus producing the crossbreed abomination....the seafood slaad! *




How about the legendary Taco Slaad? It can give anyone it chooses in a 10' radius a red dragon's breath weapon. It's outer armour also allows it to survive a good many attacks, except from above.


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 18, 2002)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> * How about the legendary Taco Slaad? *




"Here, leezard, leezard, leezard....."


----------



## jgbrowning (Nov 18, 2002)

The underdark mutation of the typical salad.....


potatoe salad  

joe b.


----------



## Gez (Nov 18, 2002)

Considering that Zuggtmoy, a giant mushroom, is a demon queen... I would prefer not to mess with giant salads. Beside, plants are immune to critical hits and sneak attacks, can't be flanked; etc. Furthermore, I'm pretty sure being choked to death between two salad leaf is an awful demise. 

That guy just look more frightening now... I mean, a giant clawed toad is ridiculous; but a giant letuce is just downright too wicked an idea. I'm betting it's a pseudonatural creature.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 18, 2002)

ROFL! 

I wonder how many people out there _won't_ recognize this as a typo?


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 18, 2002)

Truth be told, they caught the error in proofs, and _tossed_ around the idea of changing it, but decided they were better off ad_dressing_ other issues. It's still going to _garnish_ great reviews, I'm sure.


----------



## Zander (Nov 18, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!   

I can just imagine... "My _rouge_ attacks the black _salad_!"


----------



## Crothian (Nov 18, 2002)

Looks like we have the a solid basis for a Xanth RPG here


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 18, 2002)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *Truth be told, they caught the error in proofs, and tossed around the idea of changing it, but decided they were better off addressing other issues. It's still going to garnish great reviews, I'm sure. *


----------



## ced1106 (Nov 18, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *It's a Caesar, I'll tell you that. *




"I did not come here to praise Caesar, just for the yummy cheese dressing."

Sorry.


Cedric.
aka. Washu! ^O^


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 18, 2002)

*Collectable*

If I buy a copy of the Tome of Horrors can I get page 234 autographed by Grazzt (Scott Greene)?  



Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## tabrumj (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey, if a Slaad was launched from a catapult, would that be a tossed Slaad.

<ducks behind shield>


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 18, 2002)

tabrumj said:
			
		

> *Hey, if a Slaad was launched from a catapult, would that be a tossed Slaad.
> 
> <ducks behind shield> *





which would make the catapult a Slaad Shooter.


----------



## Grazzt (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Collectable*



			
				Airwolf said:
			
		

> *If I buy a copy of the Tome of Horrors can I get page 234 autographed by Grazzt (Scott Greene)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeppers- by all means.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 18, 2002)

I wanna track down my old DM Rick and get him to autograph the Orcus page off of the Creature Collection Site(He looks so much like that picture it's scary, plus his name is Rick Olkus).


----------



## Voneth (Nov 19, 2002)

Yes.

Wasn't there a Trident of Salad +3 (one for each tine), that was also called a Salad Fork?

Anybody from country who been frog hunting realizes this is a double inneuendo.


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 19, 2002)

Airwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If I buy a copy of the Tome of Horrors can I get page 234 autographed by Grazzt (Scott Greene)? *







			
				Grazzt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeppers- by all means. *




Really!?  That's great, I was half kidding.  How do we set this up?
(Post here or email me at russellk@engineer.com)



Regards,
Airwolf


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 19, 2002)

Double Post


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 19, 2002)

Low saves against fear = Chicken Salad

Added levels of bard = Tuna Salad

Add in a gelatinous cube template = Jello Salad

Those who put feathers in their hats = Macaroni Salad

...there's a million of 'em!


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 19, 2002)

Revered ancestors = Pasta Salad

Live-in-the-present priests = Antipasto Salad

Triplets = Three Bean (Being) Salad

Insert politically-incorrect and insensitive joke here = Fruit Salad


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 20, 2002)

Experts at flanking = Side Salad

Victim of ritual sacrifice = Dinner Salad

Sport afficianado warriors = Cobb Salad


----------



## Airwolf (Nov 20, 2002)

I had a salad at dinner last night.

bump


----------



## Dave G (Nov 20, 2002)

Great Stuff!

Anybody ever play Castle Greyhawk?  I never forget how hard I laughed when the PC's went into the room where there was a red slaad slowly putting on his pants, when he spoke to the characters in a bad Russian accent, I broke the whole table!!!

Gods I wish I still had that module, someone stole it from me and I've never seen it since...


----------



## The Sigil (Nov 20, 2002)

*To say nothing of...*

Anyone else notice the name of the Demon: The Faceless Lord?

Jubilex.

IIRC, Scott himself corrected me and pointed out it was "Juiblex."  I opened my 1e MM and lo and behold, he was right!  Then again, perhaps Scott decided to change it to the name most gamers seem to know and love. 

--The Sigil


----------



## BOZ (Nov 21, 2002)

i think he spelled it that way for legal reasons?  i mean, there's got to be a reason his name is "Faceless Lord" rather than straight up Juiblex.


----------

